# Bought a Garnet Acoustic Guitar today... Anyone have any info?



## infinitig (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum so I apologize if this is the wrong place to post this. Earlier today I bought a Garnet Acoustic Guitar. I can't seem to find any information about Garnet Guitars only about their amps etc. I would just like to know if anyone could direct me to or give me any information). Just wondering how I can verify its authenticity (I realize this might not even be worth doing haha), if its worth what I paid for it and so forth. Thank you for reading this rambling mess and any potential responses!

I've tried to link photos but Im not sure its working. Sorry kind of new to this stuff.

http://imgur.com/a/c5zmw


----------

